# Upgrade-itis - Mythos & Sage DB combo



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

It all started with a Delonghi Dedica about a year ago, then I finally got round to upgrading from my cheapo Krups grinder to a eureka mignon manuale in the summer of 2020, after various mods on the Dedica, the main being to a non-pressurised, bottomless portafilter, I got the bug for a new machine. Sage dual boiler seemed the next logical step in my mind given the price-to-goodies on the machine ratio, and the opportunity to be able to mod it to pressure profile in the future.

After a few weeks searching I came across a well looked after Sage DB, which I snapped up for a decent price, and up to now have enjoyed using greatly alongside the trusty mignon. Although for some odd reason i've had the bug to buy ex commercial grinder, first setting my heart on a mahlkonig k30 but since lockdown, prices have risen making it a bit unjustifiable. Then trying to pick up a used mazzer major electronic to no avail.

However, this is until a used mythos popped up the other day, so I bit the bullet and so far its incredible in comparison to the mignon, however I can't fault the mignon which i'll keep using for single dosing decaf beans. The mythos has a few scrapes from its life in a cafe, buts its internals are mint with new burrs fitted in its reconditioning before purchase. I plan to vinyl wrap the base where the scratches are currently to give it a bit of protection and give it a new lease of life!









PS hopefully this sticks round a bit longer than the previous machine and grinder, because I don't think I can afford it the way its going! 😂


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey Jamie - this looks great! How are you finding the Mythos? I think the Sage is an amazing piece of kit. There are lots of mods available to make it able to follow profile. PM me if you want any more details.


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

_HH_ said:


> Hey Jamie - this looks great! How are you finding the Mythos? I think the Sage is an amazing piece of kit. There are lots of mods available to make it able to follow profile. PM me if you want any more details.


Cheers! The Mythos is amazing! It's very consistent and super easy to use. I've not regretted it one bit even considering the outlay for it.

Oh yeah I may drop you a pm. I tried doing the 'slayer mod' on it but the pipe going to the hot water spigot seemed to be seized in place and I was looking for a new pipe to bypass it but couldn't seem to find the one I needed and one which was on this side of the world


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi gents; any chance you can "*share with the community*" the mods ? ....it may help any prospective buyers who may wish to do said "mods" or show what's possible with these model/s. 😋


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

There is a ton of stuff about the mods to the Sage Dual Boiler.

Here is a long thread explaining them. Plenty of links to videos showing, in detail, how to do them. Plus, lots of fixes etc.

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-mods-and-maintenance-t61421.html


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@earthflattener Thank you.

@_HH_ @Jamie.oc As per my post above..Mythos mods shared would be much appreciated...the community i'm sure will thank you, along with myself. 😋


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi gents; any chance you can "*share with the community*" the mods ? ....it may help any prospective buyers who may wish to do said "mods" or show what's possible with these model/s. 😋


 Hiya! Sorry - I was talking about mods to the Sage, and was going to give Jamie the link to the home-barista section kindly linked by earthflattener... I wasn't sure whether linking to other forums was appropriate or not, hence the suggestion of PM


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

_HH_ said:


> Hiya! Sorry - I was talking about mods to the Sage, and was going to give Jamie the link to the home-barista section kindly linked by earthflattener... I wasn't sure whether linking to other forums was appropriate or not, hence the suggestion of PM


 Oh, you might be right about not cross posting to other forums.... never thought about that. Apologies to mods if that is the case.


----------

